# Mazar I Sharif x fire og bx



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 17, 2017)

Thought I'd throw up a journal on these. They're 3 weeks from germination. Being grown under a 6 bulb t5 with 2 6500k, 1 PowerVEG 430, 1 PowerVEG 460, 1 PowerVEG 633 and 1 PowerVEG 660. The blue pic is with just the 430 and 460 bulbs on.

These plants look great. Short internodes, strong roots and big ol' fat leaves. I'm expecting something great from these. Stay tuned! 

View attachment 2017-03-15_22.16.30.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-15_22.15.21.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-16_22.27.16.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 17, 2017)

Omg Fire OG One of my favorite strains I love original Og s.  N the mazar sherif is got nice genetics.   I grew the clone from Oaksterdam back in the day.   I like how they mixed blueberry with mazar to create. Skywalker my other favorite is Skywalker Og.  So I know this mix is gonna be bomb kool let us know how she smokes please. :48: Puff puff pass


----------



## Snook (Mar 17, 2017)

They look great BBP!


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 17, 2017)

looking good bomb!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 17, 2017)

Dr. Robertsozki said:


> Omg Fire OG One of my favorite strains I love original Og s.  N the mazar sherif is got nice genetics.   I grew the clone from Oaksterdam back in the day.   I like how they mixed blueberry with mazar to create. Skywalker my other favorite is Skywalker Og.  So I know this mix is gonna be bomb kool let us know how she smokes please. :48: Puff puff pass



I'm hoping they make some dank! I'm looking for some indica moms.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 17, 2017)

Snook said:


> They look great BBP!



Thanks snook!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 17, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> looking good bomb!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 20, 2017)

Small update on these. Got some nice fat leaves on most of them. A few are leaning towards the fire og. I'm looking for a plant with the structure of the Mazar and the frostiness of the fire og.

Last pic is a couple Lucky Charms x fire og bx. 

View attachment 2017-03-20_18.01.58.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-20_18.00.44.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-20_18.00.00.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Mar 20, 2017)

Man they are looking good man  can't wait to see how they finish up


----------



## Budlight (Mar 20, 2017)

Just out of curiosity how many different strains of the deep chunk have you came across


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you budlight!

I have found 4 different sources but only have beans from 2 of those sources in my hands. So far I have Greenmans Deep Chunk and Kingdom Organic Seeds Deep Chunk.


Goals... 

View attachment picture.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Mar 21, 2017)

I wish I had some more so I could send them to you to help you in your project  i'm not gonna lie it seems to be my favourite strain these days  nothing else taste like it and it gets me pretty recked


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 21, 2017)

Budlight said:


> I wish I had some more so I could send them to you to help you in your project  i'm not gonna lie it seems to be my favourite strain these days  nothing else taste like it and it gets me pretty recked



Well I'm working with 30 seeds atm. If I can get one more pack I'm good. I might go with Hazemans MonkeyBalls.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 28, 2017)

Update on the garden at a lil over 4 weeks. Transplanted everything from 16 oz cups to 1 gal pots a few days ago. The growth since then has been crazy. 

View attachment 2017-03-28_16.59.59.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2017)

Those look amazing BBP... beautiful!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you rose!


----------



## Kraven (Mar 28, 2017)

Wow BBP they look perfect man, great job. I love to see some well grown pot


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you Kraven!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 2, 2017)

Budlight said:


> I wish I had some more so I could send them to you to help you in your project  i'm not gonna lie it seems to be my favourite strain these days  nothing else taste like it and it gets me pretty recked



Went with the Monkey Balls. 

View attachment 2017-04-01_00.17.50.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 2, 2017)

Small update on the garden. Everything is looking good. 2 confirmed females and 3 confirmed males on the MIS x fire og bx. 

View attachment 2017-04-02_19.20.11.jpg


View attachment 2017-04-02_19.17.55.jpg


View attachment 2017-04-02_19.16.53.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks real healthy bomb.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank you lesso! Kind of looks like our avvies are dueling lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2017)

You guys have crazy avitars.  BUT, you are crazy good growers. so there ya go..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 3, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> You guys have crazy avitars.  BUT, you are crazy good growers. so there ya go..



Thanks rose! You're not too shabby yourself.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 4, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Thank you lesso! Kind of looks like our avvies are dueling lol.



Sho 'Nuff!!!


----------



## Lesso (Apr 4, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> You guys have crazy avitars.  BUT, you are crazy good growers. so there ya go..



Back at you rose.


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2017)

BBP -- I'm having my first Mazar grow and didn't know anything about it so I came snooping !-- It's  from a fem Mazar seed I got from Giggy !--I'll start taking cuts soon !--  Nice looking plant !-- The pics of that cross got me drooling !--


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 9, 2017)

Keef said:


> BBP -- I'm having my first Mazar grow and didn't know anything about it so I came snooping !-- It's  from a fem Mazar seed I got from Giggy !--I'll start taking cuts soon !--  Nice looking plant !-- The pics of that cross got me drooling !--



Oh nice! I'll go and check that out. I love indicas. Thank You Very Much For stopping  by.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 11, 2017)

Day 1 of 12/12. Wanted to let them go longer but they're getting big. 

View attachment 2017-04-11-15-59-18.jpg


View attachment 2017-04-11-16-00-54.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Apr 11, 2017)

It's fixing to get crazy in here!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 11, 2017)

yarddog said:


> It's fixing to get crazy in here!!



Let's hope so! I'm really anxious to see what they do.  They're under tons of light...a combo of hid and led.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 12, 2017)

Bomb


----------



## Budlight (Apr 12, 2017)

Looking good my friend can't wait to see  them start to put on some little buds  just before they blow up that's my favourite stage


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 13, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Looking good my friend can't wait to see  them start to put on some little buds  just before they blow up that's my favourite stage



Thank you budlight! My favorite stage is about 2 weeks from harvest. I like when the colors start to show.


----------



## LungCooking (Apr 13, 2017)

what is your soil mix bomb? those looks amazing!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 13, 2017)

LungCooking said:


> what is your soil mix bomb? those looks amazing!



Thanks!

Sunshine as a base then amended with tons of stuff like coco, chunky perlite, worm castings, bat guano, oatmeal, rice flour, Epsom salt, lime, brown sugar, activated carbon, chicken poultry, tons of beneficial bacteria and fungi, etc. I'm sure there's more I forgot about but you get the idea. I let it all cook for 3-4 weeks then juvenile/semi mature plants are transplanted to it. It's too hot to germinate or put young seedlings in but you should barely have to feed anything you put in this mix.


----------



## LungCooking (Apr 13, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sunshine as a base then amended with tons of stuff like coco, chunky perlite, worm castings, bat guano, oatmeal, rice flour, Epsom salt, lime, brown sugar, activated carbon, chicken poultry, tons of beneficial bacteria and fungi, etc. I'm sure there's more I forgot about but you get the idea. I let it all cook for 3-4 weeks then juvenile/semi mature plants are transplanted to it. It's too hot to germinate or put young seedlings in but you should barely have to feed anything you put in this mix.



Nice man!

i wanna try 

- chicken manure
- sunshine 
- perlite
- coco fiber
- 2 tbs calcarium dolomite per 10 litre
- 2 tbs powdered whole milk

wet it all with 1 litre of rain water + 10ml yakult

let it cook for few weeks

maybe add some Azomite later.. Do you think would work?

Ill use Biogrow and Biobloom from biobizz to maintain that, if needed
Maybe banana peels tea too...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 13, 2017)

LungCooking said:


> Nice man!
> 
> i wanna try
> 
> ...


I don't see why not. I'm starting to just use the jobes compost starter instead of mixing a bunch of different stuff. It's cheap and easy to get plus it's full of microbes. I'll let you know how it goes as I'll probably use that next grow.

Sunshine
Perlite
Coco
Lime
Jobes compost starter
Epsom salt


----------



## LungCooking (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 17, 2017)

Update. Have to give them water tomorrow.  They're begging for a drink. 

View attachment 2017-04-16-21-44-52.jpg


View attachment 2017-04-16-21-43-52.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice canopy my friend


----------



## Budlight (Apr 28, 2017)

I think you were totally right man I think it is crossed with a C 99  after looking up its flavour and it structure they totally look similar


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2017)

Dr. Robertsozki said:


> Nice canopy my friend



Thanks homie!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2017)

Budlight said:


> I think you were totally right man I think it is crossed with a C 99  after looking up its flavour and it structure they totally look similar



Glad I could help. I hate seeing people think they have a certain strain and it's not the real deal.  Either way that's a good cross.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 29, 2017)

Swinging through to take a peek BBP, looks like everything is still going to plan. Looking forward to seeing them get closer to the finish. Peace.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 30, 2017)

Update on these. They're close to 3 weeks into 12/12. 

View attachment 2017-04-30-12-14-02.jpg


View attachment 2017-04-30-12-15-03.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like there stacking well BBP. How you liking the blue LED still?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 30, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Looks like there stacking well BBP. How you liking the blue LED still?



It's still in there but really hard to tell if it's making a difference.  Nothing looks unhappy so it stays. 

Probably work on my big led light a lil this week. I'll post up some pics.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 4, 2017)

Mazar I Sharif x fire og bx 

View attachment 2017-05-04-14-57-19.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-04-14-58-29.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-04-14-55-27.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-04-14-56-01.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 4, 2017)

Lucky Charms x fire og bx 

View attachment 2017-05-04-14-54-43.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-04-14-56-35.jpg


----------



## Kraven (May 4, 2017)

Everything is looking clean and green man, nice job on all the strains bro.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 4, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Everything is looking clean and green man, nice job on all the strains bro.



Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 9, 2017)

Around 5 weeks in and these are looking nice. 

View attachment 2017-05-09-15-39-02.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-09-15-40-20.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-09-15-39-48.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-09-15-40-45.jpg


----------



## Kraven (May 9, 2017)

looking nice man, just about to start bulking up a ton ya....everything stacked so well. Gonna be a nice finish fosure.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 11, 2017)

Mazar I Sharif x fire og bx 

View attachment 2017-05-11-12-13-57.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-11-12-13-28.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 11, 2017)

Lucky Charms x fire og bx 

View attachment 2017-05-11-12-14-24.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-11-12-04-49.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (May 12, 2017)

Nice!!!


----------



## Budlight (May 12, 2017)

looking good man i bet its going to be some fire


----------



## Budlight (May 12, 2017)

Hay puffa   How the heck did you catch that little leprechaun  to get his lucky charms I heard they're pretty fast :48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 12, 2017)

Dr. Robertsozki said:


> Nice!!!



Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 12, 2017)

Budlight said:


> looking good man i bet its going to be some fire





Budlight said:


> Hay puffa   How the heck did you catch that little leprechaun  to get his lucky charms I heard they're pretty fast :48:



I'm pretty quick myself.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 18, 2017)

Lemon cleaner and fuel dank! 

View attachment 2017-05-18-13-01-46.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-18-13-08-32.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-18-13-11-12.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-18-13-00-45.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-18-13-07-24.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-18-12-58-47.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-18-13-04-23.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-18-13-10-09.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 18, 2017)

Cherry, peach and fuel. Yields look lower than the MIS x but the scent might be a lil more dank. 

View attachment 2017-05-18-13-06-14.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-18-13-05-18.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-18-13-03-42.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-18-12-59-45.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-18-12-54-47.jpg


----------



## Budlight (May 19, 2017)

She looks like she's definitely going to kick in the pants I bet  it's going to be tasty


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 19, 2017)

Budlight said:


> She looks like she's definitely going to kick in the pants I bet  it's going to be tasty



I hope so bud. Judging by that fuel scent I think they'll have a nice kush stone. Going to be hard to pick which ones I want to reveg.


----------



## Lesso (May 22, 2017)

Looks real healthy and frosty bomb. Nice grow


----------



## Kraven (May 22, 2017)

Swinging through, always impressed. I'll take great over weigh anytime.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 23, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Looks real healthy and frosty bomb. Nice grow



Thank you!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 23, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Swinging through, always impressed. I'll take great over weigh anytime.



Thanks! Same here. Much rather have a lil dank than a lot of ok.


----------



## grass hopper (May 27, 2017)

htgs managers favorite strain is lucky charms. nice job bbud!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 28, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> htgs managers favorite strain is lucky charms. nice job bbud!



Thank you!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 31, 2017)

Azar at 7 weeks in 

View attachment 2017-05-31-16-10-20.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-31-16-11-28.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-31-16-12-42.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-31-16-13-47.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-31-16-19-51.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-31-16-20-42.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-31-16-21-54.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-31-16-22-56.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-31-16-24-06.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-31-16-24-58.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 31, 2017)

Durrraflame at 7 weeks in 

View attachment 2017-05-31-16-14-41.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-31-16-16-16.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-31-16-25-40.jpg


----------



## Kraven (May 31, 2017)

Man both them girls are sexy, nice work...as usual


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 19, 2017)

I love this Azar-Mazar I Sharif x fire og bx 

View attachment 2017-06-18-19-46-20.jpg


View attachment 2017-06-18-19-47-45.jpg


View attachment 2017-06-18-19-47-09.jpg


View attachment 2017-06-18-19-43-26.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice work BBP, she is gonna finish nicely


----------

